# Hoppy Valentine's Winners!



## Elf Mommy (Feb 19, 2009)

[align=center]





























































































































































[/align][align=center]



[/align][align=center]



[/align][align=center]



[/align][align=center]



[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]
[/align]


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Feb 19, 2009)

CONGRATULATION TO EVERYONE!


----------



## Numbat (Feb 20, 2009)

[align=center]Congratulations
EVERYONE!

All your bunnies are adorable! 
[/align]


----------



## Becca (Feb 20, 2009)

YAY, Well done everyone!


----------



## DeniseJP (Feb 20, 2009)

Wow, how do you make those little pictures? That is so cool!

Denise


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 20, 2009)

*DeniseJP wrote: *


> Wow, how do you make those little pictures? That is so cool!
> 
> Denise


I make them on Microsoft Publisher.


----------



## Lover_Of_Lopz (Feb 20, 2009)

are all the people that did it picks in the 
awesomeparticipants? my bunn is not in it......


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 20, 2009)

I missed a row of photos in my photobucket when I was uploading! Thank you for pointing it out! They should all be there now!


----------



## wooly_queen (Feb 20, 2009)

They are all so cute!!!!:bunnyheart


----------



## LuvaBun (Feb 20, 2009)

:great: Congratulations, everyone and everybun! All were worthy winners

Jan


----------



## Numbat (Feb 21, 2009)

*Lover_Of_Lopz wrote: *


> are all the people that did it picks in the
> awesomeparticipants? my bunn is not in it......


Do you mean Summer? She's there!  Looking very adorable!


Edit: Oops! Sorry, I didn't see your post Elf Mommy!


----------



## Rhun and Speckle (Feb 21, 2009)

How adorable! 

Makes me want to go figure out how to make those sort of pics.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 21, 2009)

Congratulations everyone! (I said so in the TODAY thread but not everyone reads that!)

I love all of the pictures entered!


----------



## Haley (Feb 21, 2009)

OMG I missed all these! What gorgeous photos- you all did such an amazing job. So many beautiful RO bunnies!


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Feb 21, 2009)

Saving the best for last, huh? 
Thank you for making certificates for my guys too, ElfMommy!
Can I put them in my blog?


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 21, 2009)

*NorthernAutumn wrote: *


> Saving the best for last, huh?
> Thank you for making certificates for my guys too, ElfMommy!
> Can I put them in my blog?


I would feel honored. Your photos were excellent! I love all the decorations around them ...and ON them!


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Feb 21, 2009)

Lemme tell ya, there was a LOT of Craisin bribery going down there! 
Thx for permission! I'll get them up straight away


----------

